# Chuck Schumer Needs to Resign IMMEDIATELY ...He Just THREATENED TWO Sitting Supreme Court Justices......!



## nononono (Mar 4, 2020)

*What Senator Chuck Schumer did today was inexcusable, he THREATENED two Sitting Supreme Court Judges*
*at an Abortion Rights Rally in front of the Supreme Court.....This is NOT acceptable at ALL.

Last week Rep John Garamendi threatened the Presidents son Don jr with PHYSICAL harm because of 
TRUTHFUL comments Don jr made.......That's twice in less than a week Democrats have done this.

Chuck Schumer needs to resign immediately along with Rep John Garamendi......
*
*Both should be brought up on charges for what they have done.....IMMEDIATELY !!!!*


18 U.S.C. § 115 - U.S. Code - Unannotated Title 18. Crimes and Criminal Procedure § 115. Influencing, impeding, or 
retaliating against a Federal official with intent to impede, intimidate, or interfere with such official, judge, or law 
enforcement officer while engaged in the performance of official duties, or with intent to retaliate against such 
official, judge, or law enforcement officer on account of the performance of official duties, shall be punished as 
provided in subsection

(3) “United States judge” means any judicial officer of the United States, and includes 
a justice of the Supreme Court and a United States magistrate judge


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2020)

*It's time again for our voices to be heard and make some phone calls!*

https://www.ethics.senate.g...
James Lankford, Chairman
US Senate Select Committee on Ethics
220 Hart Building
United States Senate
Washington, DC 20510
Telephone: (202) 224-2981
Fax: (202) 224-7416


----------

